# Greenies Smart Chews



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi all...Happy New Year to everyone. I was at Petsmart today and came across Greenies Smart Chew bones. They are kind of like a nylabone, but they look exactly like a greenie treat. Our puppy is too young for greenies, but she went absolutely nuts for this thing. So much that I'm going to go back and get a couple of more. They come in three different "chew" strengths and are non-edible (like nylabones). I was just curious if anyone else had tried them.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jan 6 2005, 01:44 PM
> *Hi all...Happy New Year to everyone.  I was at Petsmart today and came across Greenies Smart Chew bones.  They are kind of like a nylabone, but they look exactly like a greenie treat.  Our puppy is too young for greenies, but she went absolutely nuts for this thing.  So much that I'm going to go back and get a couple of more.  They come in three different "chew" strengths and are non-edible (like nylabones).  I was just curious if anyone else had tried them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28046*


[/QUOTE]

Wow this sounds great... I'm heading there now!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I saw those in one of my catalogues. Of course, Miss Lady would have nothing to do with something that wasn't edible!

Greenies has also come out with a peanut chew (peanut butter flavored I guess) that was really cute - shaped like a peanut.

Wouldn't you like to be the person who invented Greenies?????


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jan 6 2005, 01:59 PM
> *I saw those in one of my catalogues. Of course, Miss Lady would have nothing to do with something that wasn't edible!
> 
> Greenies has also come out with a peanut chew (peanut butter flavored I guess) that was really cute - shaped like a peanut.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
And how!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 6 2005, 02:30 PM
> *Has anyone use both Greenies and Nylabones?  I am just wondering which one you prefer.  Right now I am giving the dogs Greenie bones and the flakes.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28081*


[/QUOTE]

Lexi has a couple of the Nylabones that you don't eat. I've never gotten the edible kind. She loves the greenies though. She spends a couple hours trying to hide the bone and then she will finally lay down and eat it. If she can't find the "perfect hiding spot" she will walk around whining.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jan 6 2005, 01:44 PM
> *Hi all...Happy New Year to everyone.  I was at Petsmart today and came across Greenies Smart Chew bones.  They are kind of like a nylabone, but they look exactly like a greenie treat.  Our puppy is too young for greenies, but she went absolutely nuts for this thing.  So much that I'm going to go back and get a couple of more.  They come in three different "chew" strengths and are non-edible (like nylabones).  I was just curious if anyone else had tried them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28046*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, I did run out to Pet Smart and saw the new Greenie Smart Chews. They were on a special display and the stock was already getting low. The clerk said they were a brand new item. I bought one of each.. Hard, Medium and Soft because I didn't know which one mine would like. I think this will be good for Kallie because she gobbles Greenies up in about 10 minutes and sometimes throws up a chunk!! 

That's what I love about SM.... we can share product info with each other.... how nice... thanks, Joe!!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I saw one when i was at petco a few days ago but it was watermelon flavored are we talking about the same thing?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Jan 6 2005, 04:45 PM
> *I saw one when i was at petco a few days ago but it was watermelon flavored are we talking about the same thing?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28104*


[/QUOTE]
Yep, that's the new one. They are non edible. They look like traditional Greenies treats, but are long lasting and not intended for consumption. They are a chew-bone like Nylabones. My puppy has both the flexible (clear) nylabones and the hard (white) nylabones, but she seems to prefer this Greenies bone the best. I got her the medium because I felt the soft was too soft. I think that would be best for a young puppy. The hard would be best for adult teeth. Unlike the nylabone, the Greenies bone is textured and has nubs, ridges, and bumps on it. All I know is that she hasn't stopped chewing it all afternoon!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, I just got home with my Greenies "Smart Chew" bones and my babies are going nuts over them. I got the "hard" one for Kallie and usually when I give her a bone she will walk around with it and maybe hide it but she laid down and went to town on it. Same with Catcher... I got him the "medium" and the "light". I gave him the medium first and he is loving it. They are both so quiet and just chewing away...... Ahhh, these things are the best!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Jan 6 2005, 07:22 PM
> *
> 
> Is it listed on their site?
> <div align="right">[url="index.php?act=findpost&pid=28131"]*


[/QUOTE]
Greenies are different from Nylabones.  Check out this site, there is no picture but there is a description of the Smart Chews. http://www.nutecforpets.com/productInfo.do


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Jan 6 2005, 07:32 PM
> *oops sorry, I read that wrong I thought it was the Nylabones
> 
> So what is the difference between the Greenies and Greenies Smart Chew?
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Regular Greenies are a treat that dogs can eat and digest. The Smart Chew is a rubber type of chew toy that is not a food product. It looks almost exactly like a Greenie only it's made of plastic. I compared it to a nylabone because it feels like the flexible kind. The bone is green like a Greenie treat, but it doesn't break apart (unless old and worn like a kong or nylabone). I hope that makes sense. I haven't found a photo yet, and I don't know how to post one on here without changing my avatar. If anyone can give me a step by step, I can take a shot and post it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here are a couple photos......










You can see where Kallie has already chewed the end.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Jan 6 2005, 07:42 PM
> *okay I understand what you mean, looks like a Nylabone.
> 
> I dont know if Digby would like a Greenie she could not eat LOL  She loves her Greenies.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
It actually looks like a Greenie but has the texture of a Nylabone. She might go for this because it really looks exactly like the Greenies treats.

edited to say that I just saw the photos...thanks for posting


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

I know where im going tommorow!!!!!







petco!







chico LOVES his greenies and i saw the ones you are talking about and i held it and said nah!







I want to see if they carry the peanut one that looks good


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

HMMMMM, maybe I'll go tomorrow to get some







. They might think mommy is trying to trick them though LOL.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

man i was just at petsmart!...guess i will be going back. Parker has a soft nylabone and a hard one..he hardly chews on them, but he loves greenies...i will have to try. thanks everyone! i love this place!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Maybe Brink will like these. He quit liking greenies and only buried them







. I found them EVERYWHERE! But he loves his edible nylabones. Maybe he will like these too.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

So are regular greenies better than edible nylabones? It takes Sadie about a week to work on a petite nylabone edible. Sassy is learning to. They are like a pacifier. Why would greenies be better? Mine have the nylabone rubber bones and aren't impressed. They also have those cornstarch bones and don't like them one bit.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jan 6 2005, 10:30 PM
> *So are regular greenies better than edible nylabones?  It takes Sadie about a week to work on a petite nylabone edible.  Sassy is learning to.  They are like a pacifier.  Why would greenies be better?  Mine have the nylabone rubber bones and aren't impressed.  They also have those cornstarch bones and don't like them one bit.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28179*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, are you saying that you are using the Nylabone brand of "Greenies"? If so, I had heard that they may not be as digestible as Greenies, but I heard that on MO. Of course we couldn't say brand names but through "code" it appears that was what someone who is knowledgeable said... !


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm going to have to try those! Tuffy has some of the regular Nylabone (the non-edible kind) and he isn't too into them so hopefully he'll like these!

Tuffy loves the regular Greenies and the Nylabone Edibles.. I like the edibles because it takes forever for Tuffy to finish one where he practically inhales Greenies. He's never had a problem digesting the Nylabone Edibles and they don't have cornstarch or junk in them so they are okay for them.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut used to love the Nylabone healthy edibles in bacon flavor, but out of the blue he stopped chewing on them. Now he's totally into Greenies. He gets the petite edible bones every once in a while, and he loves the Greenies Lil' Bits. 

I just got one of those non-edible greenies the other day. Peanut was so excited to get a greenie bone, but once he figured out it wasn't the edible, he dropped it and moved on to a different toy.

About the Nylabone edibles, Peanut would finish them pretty quickly, but one time I found a half a bone left over and it looked like it was a wad of black hair in the bone. I tried to pull it out to make sure it wasn't a wad of my hair. It was definately in the bone. Kinda grossed me out. Haven't really bought any edible Nylabones after that.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jan 7 2005, 03:06 PM
> *Peanut used to love the Nylabone healthy edibles in bacon flavor, but out of the blue he stopped chewing on them.  Now he's totally into Greenies.  He gets the petite edible bones every once in a while, and he loves the Greenies Lil' Bits.
> 
> I just got one of those non-edible greenies the other day.  Peanut was so excited to get a greenie bone, but once he figured out it wasn't the edible, he dropped it and moved on to a different toy.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


 EEEWWW!!!!! Gross! Brinkley eats those bacon nylabones and LOVES them. He used to love Greenies like that and gave up them after awhile. I wonder what it is that makes them lose interest like that?







Anyone know?


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jan 7 2005, 02:06 PM
> *About the Nylabone edibles, Peanut would finish them pretty quickly, but one time I found a half a bone left over and it looked like it was a wad of black hair in the bone.  I tried to pull it out to make sure it wasn't a wad of my hair.  It was definately in the bone.  Kinda grossed me out.  Haven't really bought any edible Nylabones after that.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28328*


[/QUOTE]
EWWW!! That's so gross... now I'm wondering what the heck is in those things!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i bought parker a medium chewer, petite smart chew today. he smells it and turns his head. i hope he will take to it. did n e ur dogs turn there nose at it at first, or did they go right to chewing. i did read on the package that satisfaction is gauranteed and that u can return it to the store of purchase with recipt for refund....so if he doesnt start to chew on it in a couple of weeks..it will go back to petsmart.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jan 8 2005, 02:42 PM
> *i bought parker a medium chewer, petite smart chew today.  he smells it and turns his head.  i hope he will take to it.  did n e ur dogs turn there nose at it  at first, or did they go right to chewing.  i did read on the package that satisfaction is gauranteed and that u can return it to the store of purchase with recipt for  refund....so if he doesnt start to chew on it in a couple of weeks..it will go back to petsmart.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28453*


[/QUOTE]
Mine went for it right away. I also got the medium chew. Could it be too firm? Or too soft? Kind of reminds me of a story about a little girl and three bears....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i dont think it has to do with the firmness b/c all he has done is smelled it. i wonder if he doesnt like the rubber smell. he hasnt laid his teeth on it


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jan 8 2005, 08:41 PM
> *i dont think it has to do with the firmness b/c all he has done is smelled it.  i wonder if he doesnt like the rubber smell.  he hasnt laid his teeth on it
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I had gotten the medium for Catcher and firm for Kallie but they both wanted the firm, so I got another firm one, the last one they had.... so now of course they each want the other's even though they're exactly the same bone. I think if Parker didn't like it right away that he probably won't ever.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

does the hard one smell as strong as rubber as the medium does?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jan 9 2005, 01:53 AM
> *does the hard one smell as strong as rubber as the medium does?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28530*


[/QUOTE]

OK... I did a "smell test".... the medium one has a definite rubber smell.... I did not smell anything like this on the firm one. Maybe switch for the firm one and see if it makes a difference....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jan 9 2005, 08:54 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK... I did a "smell test".... the medium one has a definite rubber smell.... I did not smell anything like this on the firm one. Maybe switch for the firm one and see if it makes a difference....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28541
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks for sniffin'  i know it kinda stinks! i will exchange it at petsmart then!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Carealotpets has all the new Greenies, the Pnutz, hip chips, etc and also the Smart chew:

http://www.carealotpets.com/listItems.asp?...l&sortType=Desc

Marilyn. let me know if Digby accepts a non-edible Greenie...... I think Lady might be pretty offended if I offered her something that wasn't edible.

Lady isn't as wild about Greenies as she used to be. If I put a Greenie on the floor and her Busy Buddy Twist and Treat filled with chopped green beans next to it, she will go for the beans everytime! She'd rather hunt and chase than chew, I think.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

I went looking for these yesterday, at both Petsmart and Petco. Neither store had heard of it. I am new to this city, don't know where the specialty food stores are (don't seem to have any in the phone book either). You'd think in a bigger city they would have something... I am so tired of paying shipping costs for things I haven't even seen yet in person over the internet. Sometimes you get nasty surprises. I guess I am venting, but I had a specialty bed made from an internet company ( I had them modify the bed they were advertising to better suit my boys) and after paying all the additional fees, shipping and waiting for 4 months, I was delivered this monster bed,looking nothing what I had expected. And made out of fairly cheap plywood. Pictures over the internet look so different. You'd think I would learn.
Quincymom


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Jan 10 2005, 01:52 PM
> *I went looking for these yesterday, at both Petsmart and Petco. Neither store had heard of it. I am new to this city, don't know where the specialty food stores are (don't seem to have any in the phone book either). You'd think in a bigger city they would have something... I am so tired of paying shipping costs for things I haven't even seen yet in person  over the internet. Sometimes you get nasty surprises. I guess I am venting, but I had a specialty bed made from an internet company ( I had them modify the bed they were advertising to better suit my boys) and after paying all the additional fees, shipping and waiting for 4 months, I was delivered this monster bed,looking nothing what I had expected. And made out of fairly cheap plywood. Pictures over the internet look so different. You'd think I would learn.
> Quincymom
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28783*


[/QUOTE]

I would complain and ask for your money back. They might ask that you ship the bed back and you will have to eat the cost of shipping but it would be cheaper than eating the cost of the entire bed. I bet that was expensive! 

Fantasia would destroy that non edible greenie. She tore up her nylabone and ate little rubber pieces. 
I forget who posted the picture but did your dog get pieces off that bone? It looks like it but pictures can be deceiving.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

my petsmart had them hanging ont he end of an isle..it wasnt in the section of all the other non edibles. i thought they didnt have it...but since i had worked there before i knew to look up and down each isle.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay+Jan 10 2005, 01:39 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would complain and ask for your money back. They might ask that you ship the bed back and you will have to eat the cost of shipping but it would be cheaper than eating the cost of the entire bed. I bet that was expensive! 

Fantasia would destroy that non edible greenie. She tore up her nylabone and ate little rubber pieces. 
I forget who posted the picture but did your dog get pieces off that bone? It looks like it but pictures can be deceiving.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28792
[/B][/QUOTE]
I didn't post the pics but my puppy has been chewing on the medium bone non-stop since I brought it home. She has scratched the surface and not really gotten any chunks off of the bone. I think her baby teeth are just too small to do any major damage to the bone. If your dog is a heavy chewer, try the firm. It felt pretty stiff to me. BTW, where in NJ are you from? I'm from the shore.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie is a very hard chewer and just the end is dented in a bit. By the way, I was at PetSmart tonight and there was not one petite size Smart Chew left on the display!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i exchanged the medium chewer smart chew for the harder one. much better!!! parker chewed on it all last night. i am so happy! thanks Kallie/Catcher's Mom for the sniff test. i guess he couldn't stand that rubbery smell!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jan 14 2005, 08:55 PM
> *i exchanged the medium chewer smart chew for the harder one.  much better!!!  parker chewed on it all last night.  i am so happy!  thanks Kallie/Catcher's Mom for the sniff test.  i guess he couldn't stand that rubbery smell!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm so glad this one is working! That's great!!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I wish Lacey liked the greenies. She won't touch them! She likes pig ears and those booda bones. I don't like to give her the pig ears...everytime she growls when I come near her when she is chewing it. I take it away from her, but still. The booda bones she loves...started buying her the medium sized ones...they were on sales at one of the local pet stores...so much cheaper then the small ones. She is chewing it away, but she is so funny. She knows the size of the small ones and how to carry it but the medium is a little longer and she hits the walls with it when she is walking.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Glad this thread came up again... I was meaning to mention that these may not be good for aggressive chewers. Kallie is a very aggressive chewer and she has managed to bite off teeny tiny pieces of the end of the Smart Chew. The other day there were tiny pieces all over her mouth. Then a few days ago, she threw up in the morning and there were pieces of the Smart Chew in the vomit. I'm just glad she got the pieces out of her system.

So, no more Smart Chews for her!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Which ones did you use? My puppy has the medium and she barely put a scratch on it. She chews it all the time though. Maybe I should move up to the firm one.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jan 26 2005, 06:23 PM
> *Which ones did you use?  My puppy has the medium and she barely put a scratch on it.  She chews it all the time though.  Maybe I should move up to the firm one.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31765*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, I have the hardest ones. But Kallie isn't a puppy... she's 2-1/2 years and a voracious chewer. Catcher hasn't made a scratch on his yet either. (8 months) He chews on the medium and hard.


----------

